# Clinic for repeated ivf failure?



## Nm2bns1986 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi 

I am looking for advice on where I should go for a consultation and second opinion. I’ve got a 15 year old child who I conceived naturally when I was younger. Now I’ve done 3 cycles of ICSI and one FET cycle due to my DH having low sperm count (he’s not my child’s biological father). 
My current clinic have said it’s just bad luck and to try again with no investigations. I have a gut feeling that somethings not right so I want a second opinion but don’t want to go somewhere that I won’t be taken seriously. 
Any advice ladies? 

Thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

If you consider IVF clinic abroad, I would recommend mine. I have been really happy with them


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sorry your treatment this far hasn't worked out. 

To be honest, and I know this may not be what you want to hear, but it sounds as if the sperm quality is the real stumbling block for you. To have so many transfers with age on your side and proven maternal fertility (unless you have developed any other issues since having your older child and now, like hydrosalpinges, autoimmune disease or significant health problems/medication you take) is unlikely to just be bad luck. 

Although my husband and I entered into IVF due to my tubal infertility from a burst appendix, when we began our pre-cycle tests we were surprised to discover he had really poor motility and morphology. 

I think you would be sensible to seek a second opinion on this before doing more of the same and hoping for different. Ask them to be completely honest with you about the quality of the sperm.

We had our successful cycle at FIV Marbella. They do ICSI as standard for everyone there, although we would have needed it regardless. What I liked about there was they took my husband's sample on our initial visit, washed and treated it so that only the best sperm were left (note this process doesn't create more good sperm, it just changes the percentage of motile healthy sperm as the bad ones are removed), and then froze it so that I had complete peace of mind that there was a good sample ready and waiting when it was needed. 

I know it is a sensitive topic but it may also be worth if you haven't already done so, to establish where you both stand on the use of donor sperm. I used DE (out of preference rather than medical necessity) as I personally didn't give a flying duck about DNA, but I can appreciate this may be different for a man as they don't get to carry the baby and therefore have the biological connection, but equally had our last cycle not worked we would have moved to embryo adoption, which of course wouldn't have involved his sperm either. Actually if I'd known that existed sooner, I'd have probably chosen it first than last. 

Best wishes,

B x


----------

